# La fnac solde le G5 1,8 !



## raboulga (24 Avril 2004)

Salut à tous,
Je reviens de la fnac et je suis tombé sur un G5 1,8 à 1999 euros.
Plusieurs questions me viennent à l'esprit :
- Je ne suis pas spécialiste de la gamme mais un rapide coup d'oeil sur l'applstore m'indique que ce produit n'est plus vendu....... Est-ce une gamme très ancienne ? Pourquoi cette disparition alors que le 1,6 reste au catalogue ?
Il s'agit d'un modèle neuf. D'après le vendeur la baisse est intervenue sur l'ordre d'un commercial Apple !!!!!! Je ne comprend pas bien la statégie qui consiste à baisser le prix du 1.8 qui de facto devient moins cher que le 1.6 toujours en rayon ???? 
Si quelqu'un peux m'éclairer, je suis preneur. 
En terme de puissance pour de la mao, quelles différences entre un G4 1.25  et un G5 1.6 ou 1.8 ?
Merci de me faire part de vos expériences.


----------



## macinside (24 Avril 2004)

ça c'est sûrement une machine reconditionner ...


----------



## Helloyou (25 Avril 2004)

Je pense que c'est pour se débarrasser du modèle qui n'est plus fabriqué avant de recevoir le bi-1,8 qui le remplace (au même prix voire un peu moins cher).

Comme ça leur rayon sera à jour par rapport au catalogue d'Apple.


----------

